# 6ft6 or 6ft8 texas waderstix sale just for the wade forum



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

guy's
ever since mont posted that he made a wade forum i said to my self "self" you need to come up with something just for the wade guy's on the wade forum!!
so i have been giving some thought as to what might be a neat thing to do & of course i want it to be rod related ssoooooooo here is what i have come up with for this forum & you wade guy's!! you all know i build a pretty bad arss texas waderstix so i am going to offer the following.
3 custom your choice 6ft6-6ft8 grips split"" tourstar gray"" eva or cork
low profile titanium guides thread work to your choice fancy or stealth & clean your name & on these 3 a small decal that say's ""2 cool wade forum"
right under your name & the year!!!! this will be kinda like the very first of the first & i am totally proud to be able to be a part of this just like i was in 2002 when the board was in it's youth !!
i am also kinda proud that i am able to be a part of all that goes on here on 2 cool, so ok how much for this rod let's do $250 to your door!!
so let's see who is going to go with this & yes i will go a couple more if you want, i just want there to be a low ### so that one day the rod will mean something to someone :texasflag
stix :biggrin:


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dam billy, that's a steal and cool of you to come up that. It's just not in my current budget, I will get another rod or 2 sooner or later


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

John_B_1 said:


> Dam billy, that's a steal and cool of you to come up that. It's just not in my current budget, I will get another rod or 2 sooner or later


 thank's john!!
i will not stop untill i have these built & on the water , they will be a tribute to what 2 cool mean's to me & what texas mean's to me as well!
i just hope the guy's feel the same as i do.
stix


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

That's a great deal may just gave to pull the triger on this one. Me other Billy Stix rod is felling lonely. Lol Thaks for everything you do here on 2 cool you are a great Guy .let me say Thank you from everyone here. <'((<<<<<****


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

john66 said:


> That's a great deal may just gave to pull the triger on this one. Me other Billy Stix rod is felling lonely. Lol Thaks for everything you do here on 2 cool you are a great Guy .let me say Thank you from everyone here. <'((<<<<<****


Great choice! They prefer to travel in pairs! I love the two I've got. They're the first rods I reach for.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*done deal*

thank's guy's
we got these gone appreciate the bidness !! now it's back to work
if i can be of help on any thing please feel free to give me a shout.
stix


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Man I want one bad but the extra cash is there right now Billy you take the card


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Hot Diggy said:


> Man I want one bad but the extra cash is there right now Billy you take the card


 love the cardkisssm
give me a call !! i do pay pal it is the only way to go now much better for you & me, looking forward to talking with you.
stix


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*this is a nice buy 7ft waderstix*

guy's
here are 4 7ft med action texas waderstix that i will build for $250 each & ship free!!
all you need to do is select your colors & we are ready to complete, they will come complete with low profile titanium guides.
stix


----------



## austinabear (Jul 5, 2011)

What makes a certain rod a "wading rod" ?


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

austinabear said:


> What makes a certain rod a "wading rod" ?


See that's the exact kinda questions you gotta call and talk to Billy about. Just call and talk to him he is one of the coolest guys I know, and it's not a "Sales call" He'll talk to you about fishing all day long if you want to. but by the end of the conversation you'll feel like you've known him your whole life. He is good people, I just called him a little while ago, just to talk about the weather and ask him about info on some ideas I've got. Billy's a great source of knowledge, just give him a call.


----------

